# Tv 4x2 Or 4x4..



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Just thought I would start a discussion on the debated subject of a 4X2 or 4X4 for your OB TV..

For over 30 years now, I have always had a 4X4 Toyota Truck..
Compared to a 4X2, I know they usually cost $3000-$4000 more and have a: higher curb weight; lower towing capacity; higher insurance rate; lower mpg rate and ride rougher, but I still like the 4X4..
I have had only a few real muddy sites to use 4WD as my TV..
Now the winters are not as bad as they used to be, but for the skiing trips and the few blizzards we encounter the 4X4 was added safety and security..
The best thing is, when I need it, I got it..

What do guys prefer..


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I prefer the 4x4. It has helped me alot in those old new england winters. You shouldn't go faster but it's nice to have that extra control that the others don't have.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Mine is a 4x2. . I have no complaints. I agree winters aren't what they were. No issues here.

Eric


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I rather 4x4, I have had both and gotten stuck with 4x2 too many times. Just like the added benefit of knowing I have 4x4.


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

I've always owned 4x2 trucks, but I probably won't next time. For towing it's fine, but I basically can't drive the thing if the roads are bad (icy).


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I towed with a 4x2 and now I tow a 4x4


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

I have always had a 4X4 and would not consider anything else.

I have been in a few places and would have been in a world of hurt if I had not had the four wheel drive.
The trade off in costs and weight issues are worth it in my opinion.

Wes


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

You may be satisfied that you have a 4x2, 364 days a year.......









But that one day when you really need it, you'll wish you had.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I've never owned anything other than a 4X4, but that's just me.

They do cost more, but also hold more resale value when you are going to trade in. Around here, you can't hardly give a 4X2 truck away.

Steve


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

4x4.







Once we've set up camp, there's been alot more places we can explore than if we had a 4x2. Plus I carry my own recovery gear (front mounted winch, hi-lift jack, tow straps, etc.) in case I really get myself in a pickle.









(PS: Hey ProEdge, I just noticed you're over on TundraSolutions too!







)


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Proedge,

Where you live the 4x4 comes in handy. Also if you are on wet grass, loose stones, etc while camping it is yet another reason why to have 4x4. I also suppose that you couldn't give a 4x2 away around your parts. I know I can barely buy one around where I live and I get about 3' less of snow a year then you do. Therefore I bet it would be hard for you to find one in anything other then Work Truck layout. If your going diesel then 4x4 for sure. I can barely pull my trailer off of dry grass without spinning although I weigh quite a bit more then travel trailers.

Mike C


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

OK, will 4x4 pull you and the camper out???? Thats a lot of weight. My burb is 2wd with a limited slip rear and I got stuck in my own yard ( long story) but I dont think 4wd would have got me out. It never snows here anymore ( so it seams ) and it is just more to leak and break. If it looks like I would need 4wd to get somewhere towing a camper their is NO WAY I WOULD GO THEIR!!!! Forget it , were going home. I would not risk wrecking up my stuff. If I cant get their in 2wd I dont need to get their in 4wd. I almost had a car float away in high water and I will NEVER do that again. As I got older I just wont risk $$$$$ or saftey, I will go later........


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> OK, will 4x4 pull you and the camper out???? Thats a lot of weight.


Yes.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> OK, will 4x4 pull you and the camper out???? Thats a lot of weight. My burb is 2wd with a limited slip rear and I got stuck in my own yard ( long story) but I dont think 4wd would have got me out. It never snows here anymore ( so it seams ) and it is just more to leak and break. If it looks like I would need 4wd to get somewhere towing a camper their is NO WAY I WOULD GO THEIR!!!! Forget it , were going home. I would not risk wrecking up my stuff. If I cant get their in 2wd I dont need to get their in 4wd. I almost had a car float away in high water and I will NEVER do that again. As I got older I just wont risk $$$$$ or saftey, I will go later........


I hear what battalionchief3 is saying but if you camp in primitive sites mainly on dirt roads the 4WD is a safety device. IMHO I switch into 4wd very quickly when towing on gravel / dirt roads for additional control and to smooth out the bumps. If you travel any length of distance in a National Forest off the pavement you know about "wash board" Just putting your rig into 4wd will tame / smooth out the ride quite a bit and return control to the front tires. I wouldn't be without 4wd for my camping trips....

For you disbelievers out there about the ride/control difference on wash board - try it and make your own opinion.

Map Guy


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

map guy said:


> If you travel any length of distance in a National Forest off the pavement you know about "wash board" Just putting your rig into 4wd will tame / smooth out the ride quite a bit and return control to the front tires. I wouldn't be without 4wd for my camping trips....
> 
> For you disbelievers out there about the ride/control difference on wash board - try it and make your own opinion.
> 
> Map Guy


I hhhheeeaaarrr wwwhhhaaattt yyyyooooouuuuurrrrr'eeeee ssssaaayyyyiiiinnnnggg!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Herbicidal said:


> If you travel any length of distance in a National Forest off the pavement you know about "wash board" Just putting your rig into 4wd will tame / smooth out the ride quite a bit and return control to the front tires. I wouldn't be without 4wd for my camping trips....
> 
> For you disbelievers out there about the ride/control difference on wash board - try it and make your own opinion.
> 
> Map Guy


I hhhheeeaaarrr wwwhhhaaattt yyyyooooouuuuurrrrr'eeeee ssssaaayyyyiiiinnnnggg!








[/quote]










Map Guy


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I much prefer 4wd. That being said, our current TV is a 4x2, but it was what fit in the budget. The next one will be 4x4. (and deisel, and crew cab, and ...) Last fall I got the whole rig stuck in my side yard. It had rained off and on for a couple days, we were hooked and ready to go. My yard is basically flat with a small rise onto the road (no ditch). Truck made it to the rise and spun the tires. Had to use my 22HP 4x4 Kubota to pull the whole rig up onto the road. It would have made a great picture.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have been selling trucks for the 22 years and our ratio of 4x4 to 4x2 is about 5 to 1. It is true that the 4x4 will cause you to burn alittle more fuel but its not as much a difference as it was in the past. The big difference in fuel mileage is people compare a 2wd with a small V-8 with a 3.23 ratio rear to a 4x4 with the bigger V-8 and 3.73 or 4.10 ratio. If you compare a 2wd to a 4x4 with the same engine and rear the fuel mileae is just about the same. As for ride, the 4x4 rides as well as a comparable 4x2, it does sit alittle higher but the extra weight helps with the ride quailty. You do lose alittle towing capacity with the 4x4 but if you are that close to max....you should get a bigger truck.

If you are going to use the truck as a tow vehicle only and you camp in campgrounds that are "nicer" then 2wd will do a fine job. But if you use the truck for everyday use and you live in an area that may get snow....then I feel the 4x4 is worth the cost.

Gary


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

No, I don't NEED 4x4. Of course I get it though







. I don't use it to go faster in snow, but it makes driving in it easier...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I think it boils down to personal choice. I got my 4x2 because it was a super buy on a truck that was in super condition with low miles. I could not turn it up. All things considered if their were two on the lot, one of each I would take the 4x4 for the "just in case".

While I owned the Silverado and Expedition I can honestly say I can count the number of times on two hands togerher that I switched to 4wd because I felt that I needed to.

For me, in my personal circumstance, I have not had a need for it. Sorry! Probably doesn't help you much. I think that if you believe you'll be going to areas with less than good roads while your towing you wouldn't go wrong getting a 4x4.

I guess the camping that we do is a little more on the civilized side!

Good luck to you!

Eric


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok, Ok....I only camp in "Nice" spots. No remote sites or long winding gravel roads in state parks. But please remember that on the right coast all we have are roads and even our state parks in the mid-atlantic have nice gravel roads, few serious hills or drop off cliffs and very little snow. SO....What are YOU going to do in the camper and where do you live. I am going on paved roads in decent weather and probally not going to run into snow. I would base 4wd or 2wd on what you want to do.... I bought a HD dresser to RIDE to places, not a trailer queen, trailers are for boats. If I bought a different style then a trailer is your option. If I lived in the Rockys and camped in remote places, ok. I only use my water pump to winterize the camper not for pumping water, thats what full hook-up is for.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Ok, Ok....I only camp in "Nice" spots. No remote sites or long winding gravel roads in state parks. But please remember that on the right coast all we have are roads and even our state parks in the mid-atlantic have nice gravel roads, few serious hills or drop off cliffs and very little snow. SO....What are YOU going to do in the camper and where do you live. I am going on paved roads in decent weather and probally not going to run into snow. I would base 4wd or 2wd on what you want to do.... I bought a HD dresser to RIDE to places, not a trailer queen, trailers are for boats. If I bought a different style then a trailer is your option. If I lived in the Rockys and camped in remote places, ok. I only use my water pump to winterize the camper not for pumping water, thats what full hook-up is for.


Hey you are right - personal preference in relationship to expected conditions guide me to 4WD but if my norm was like yours my opinion, for what it is worth, may be entirely different.

Sorry if you felt beat up as each of us has an opinion / preference









Map Guy


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> OK, will 4x4 pull you and the camper out???? Thats a lot of weight. My burb is 2wd with a limited slip rear and I got stuck in my own yard ( long story) but I dont think 4wd would have got me out. It never snows here anymore ( so it seams ) and it is just more to leak and break. If it looks like I would need 4wd to get somewhere towing a camper their is NO WAY I WOULD GO THEIR!!!! Forget it , were going home. I would not risk wrecking up my stuff. If I cant get their in 2wd I dont need to get their in 4wd. I almost had a car float away in high water and I will NEVER do that again. As I got older I just wont risk $$$$$ or saftey, I will go later........


Our trailer was stuck in the yard and my neighbor pulled it out with his 4x4 like it wasn't even stuck. DW was so impressed we had a 4x4 by days end.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually I was looking at putting a hitch on the front of the Burb. They make a winch plate that slides in the recicver. Problem solved but when I got stuck in my yard it would not have helped, nothing to hitch too. Luckly I called the fire station down the street to come pull me out with the brush unit. Helps to know people.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We have two 4X4's- the magic bus, and my Supercrew 150. We have 4WD because we live on an unimproved dirt road, that sometimes dosent get plowed until two days after a snowstorm. For us, it's peace of mind. That's not to say however, that I dont like 2X4's. I used several to build my house.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I decided that my next TV would be a 4x4 when I saw a guy spinning his 4X2 wheels trying to leave his campsite with trailer in tow. He couldn't do it and was stuck.

He had backed down a small dirt hill to get into a real nice site with big trees all around. However the dry loose dirt prevented him from getting enough traction to get back up the hill and out. I believe he would have made it with a 4X4.

Also, having the 4X4 to go offroad exploring when camped and un-hooked sounds like a good idea too









ALSO TO battalionchief3 : Unless you have some FORD hardware in that Suburban, your rear gears are 4:10's


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

what do you mean Jim.







It says 4:10...... ok I made a typo, good catch.









BUT, if he had a hitch on the front of his rig and put the winch in the recicver then he could easily pull out on a tree.....with a 2wd truck....I wont give up.....


----------



## LordMuut (Jul 30, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> You may be satisfied that you have a 4x2, 364 days a year.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto. I'll never go without 4x4 as long as I reside here in CNY. I even put four true snow tires on mine. I can go ANYWHERE I want to go in the winter as long as I can see.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, I buy that. NY get a lot of snow. I lived in Maine a long time ago and it snowed all year long ( felt that way anyhow ). In So. MD we are lucky to get 6 inches a year. If we get a few the streets are clear by the end of the day.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> what do you mean Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, a winch would work.

But lug around a winch just in case you need it, and buy one that is heavy duty enough to pull the weight of the truck AND trailer easily..............you may as well have bought a 4X4.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I already lug arond a 3 ton floor jack so a winch is not a big deal. Now to buy a winch thats a 9000LB pull, get a snatch block to double its pull rating and a tree protector it would pull the truck and the camper plus the guy behind you..... OK some places need 4wd and some dont.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I live near Cape Hatteras Nat'l Seashore and do a lot of camping there in the Nat'l Park CGs. Primitive sites in the cgs. (boondocking). After setting up, we drive on the beach and can usually get away from the crowds. 4wd is necessary for that. I have a set of Staun tire deflators, drop the air pressure and go on the sand. Also, we are in hurricane area, so sometimes roads get closed. Been driving on the beach for years and had 4 wd vehicles for a long time. Watched the evolution of them from the old Internationals and full sized Surburban precursor and the old Dodge "Power Wagon" to what is out there today. Quite a transition from purely work vehicles to luxury vehicle. I had one of the first med size 4wd family wagons. Maybe you remember the AMC Eagle wagon from the early 80's. What a POS. 
david


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

4X4 for sure. My last 9 trucks have been 4 wheel drive and if you can resist the urge to go where you have no right to be, it will serve you well. Last fall we had a flash flood at the campground I was staying at in Algonquin Park and I ended up pulling out 5 campers with 2 wheel drive vehicles. I wonder how many now own 4x4's?
I am in sales and drive about 100,000 klm per year (that's 66,000 miles) and have a diesel as well, wouldn't be without either, can run into some pretty serious snow in my territory (Ontario Canada) and I want to know I can get home safely.

Steve


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Personally I've got both. The 'burb is a 4X4 and the 95 F250 is a 4X2. Do I wish I had a 4X4 with the truck - yes. But it wasn't in the economic cards when I bought it last summer. I've fixed enough things on it to stop the leaks etc I'll be keeping it for awhile. The only thing that makes me forget about the lack of four wheel drive is the 460 motor. What a work horse - albeit a thirsty one.


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Boy did I think about this very topic today. Went looking for a new hunting camp and unknown to me I had to travel eight miles on a dirt road. As I was travelling huge rainstorm began and rode was soaked. Just looked down at the four wheel drive switch and turned it on smilling. I will be the first to say I did not need fourwheel drive on this road but the fact that I was eight miles from the main road and had those extra two wheels griping if needed made me feel very good.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

LIke many respondents, most of my vehicles have been 4wd, '62 Scout shorty pickup that I used for mudding in Oregon (What a blast), to my short box Dodge, Chevy, & Ford trucks (All 4 wheelers) to my present Wrangler. Well, I got buried up to my axles in the sand in my Tundra (not 4WD) while looking for a good spot to park to go motorcycle riding and sure wished I had 4WD then. Lucky a big Dodge 4WD truck was there to pull me out. My next truck well be 4WD for sure. I remember coming down a narrow. steep logging rode near Telluride in the 70's with sheer dropoffs on both sides when it started pouring. I was sure happy I had 4WD and low range then!!!


----------

